# Down trees at Yates



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone know why all the trees are cut at Yates?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Only down trees I saw last week were Ash, with the telltale squareish holes in the bark left by the emerald ash borer.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Esox...we may have been looking at the same thing. Just at a quick galnce it looked like all teh "larger" trees were fallen 7-10ish and about another 6-8 had marks on them.

I herd rumors that they were building something? I'm doubting thats true, its just what someone told me they herd somone say that heard someone say that herd someone say etc, etc.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Saw a tree company cutting last week


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

On the westside a few years back they were cutting down all the trees growing near the base of the dam. Said they didn't want the roots growing into the earth around the dam and compromising it. Don't know if that was the case around the Yates or not.


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

Maybe they are increasing the size of the parking lot.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

this doesn't direct at anyone, but how many of you actually pay that $5 parking fee everytime you parked at Yates? I got to be honest, I never done that before, and I at least been down there once a week during spring/summer/fall.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

wanderboy said:


> this doesn't direct at anyone, but how many of you actually pay that $5 parking fee everytime you parked at Yates? I got to be honest, I never done that before, and I at least been down there once a week during spring/summer/fall.


The Sheriff has given out at least a couple tickets for something up there...seen him writing what I thought were parking pass violations last summer since the Rochester Hills service truck was nearby.
Not being a smart a**, just pointing out that if they want to press the issue it can be up to a $500 fine.

Easy for me to point out however, with only a $5.00 yearly senior resident pass.

*FEES:*
*Sec. 54-3. Violations; penalty.*
All violations of this chapter shall be municipal civil infractions and upon a determination of responsibility therefor shall be punishable by a civil fine of not more than $500.00.
(Ord. No. 453, § 1, 1-5-2000; Ord. No. 457, § 3, 1-26-2000)


.
.
Spencer Park, Bloomer Park, and Yates Park require vehicle entry fees. Annual and Daily Permits are available for purchase only at the park locations. Senior Citizen or Handicap Annual Park Passes may be purchased either at the park directly or at the Treasury/Cashier Office in the Rochester Hills Municipal Building during regular business hours. 

Daily vehicle entry fees are:
Spencer Park: $10; Resident Discount: $5
Bloomer Park (& Yates): $5 per vehicle

Annual vehicle entry fees are for the calendar year and cost:
Rochester Hills City Park Permit: $50; Resident Discount: $25 (accepted at all three city parks)
Bloomer Park Annual Park Pass: $25 (honored only at Bloomer Park and Yates Park)
Senior Citizen Park Pass: $10; Resident Discount: $5 (accepted at all three city parks)
Handicap Park Pass: $10; Resident Discount: $5 (accepted at all three city parks)
Bus Rate: twice the regular fee (applies to vehicles with 11-passenger or greater capacity)

(NOTE: Vehicle registration determines residency status for Resident Discount Rate.)


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Everytime I drive by I seem to catch them grinding down the branches off the trunk. With the cost of heating oil, I cry each time I seen the machine go EEEErrrrrwwwwww....... EEEEEEEErrrrrrwwwwww....... and chew up the wood like my 5 year old eats bubble gum.

I would of love to have my Stihl chew up a few and load them in my truck.

Whatever there doing.... doesnt seem right at this point. 

Ben


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

BallsRdragn said:


> Everytime I drive by I seem to catch them grinding down the branches off the trunk. With the cost of heating oil, I cry each time I seen the machine go EEEErrrrrwwwwww....... EEEEEEEErrrrrrwwwwww....... and chew up the wood like my 5 year old eats bubble gum.
> 
> I would of love to have my Stihl chew up a few and load them in my truck.
> 
> ...


They need to anchor those logs to the stream bed or bank for fish habitat!!


----------



## ry1420 (Oct 27, 2008)

They are cutting down the trees because of the utility wires running thru the park. There is a message board up in the park explaining the cutting.
Me and my boy were there on sat.


----------

